# Mug sublimation problem



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm having a problem with some images ghosting on my sublimation mugs when they're washed by hand or dishwashed. Can anyone tell me how I can fix the problem. I leave the mugs in water for about 5 min. after printing.
Thanks


----------



## TMM (Nov 2, 2009)

Owl said:


> I'm having a problem with some images ghosting on my sublimation mugs when they're washed by hand or dishwashed. Can anyone tell me how I can fix the problem. I leave the mugs in water for about 5 min. after printing.
> Thanks


Hi, The best thing i can suggest is use the search feature on the forum im sure that will bring up alot of answers to your problem


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

Owl said:


> I'm having a problem with some images ghosting on my sublimation mugs when they're washed by hand or dishwashed. Can anyone tell me how I can fix the problem. I leave the mugs in water for about 5 min. after printing.
> Thanks


The first question is what type mugs are you using?
If you are using a soft coated mug...it will fade in the dishwasher and maybe even during handwashing.

Are you sure these are for inkjet sublimation application or did you get laser dye-sub mugs??


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, I didnt know there were soft and hard coatings. I bought them here in New Zealand sounds like they could be soft coated. If so is there anything I can do to protect them.
Thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I recommend buying only hard coated mugs.
What is on the bottom of your mugs?


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Nothing on the bottom. The image seems pretty strong it's just that some of them seem to have a ghosting effect after they get washed even by hand. Is there another way bI can check strengh?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Is it possible that it came out of the press like that?
Fading usually is much worse.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

It came out of the press perfect. I put it in water for a few minutes then put it back in the plastic bag and into the box it came in. I'm wondering weather I should let it sit a bit longer before bagging it, what do you think.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you got some crappy mugs.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

HA Ha, you might be right but for now I still have a 120 of them so will try to experiment a bit because it doesnt happen on all of them. We are a bit limited in New Zealand with options for buying quality anything, we seem to get the worlds rejects. Thanks for your replys anyway much appreciated.


----------



## aerosoulz (Sep 19, 2008)

How long are they staying in the plastic bags? Generally, subbed products shouldn't really make contact with other plastic/poly products as the dye can migrate (or so I'm told). Hope this helps.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for that, I think I might have stumbled across the cause. I've noticed that when I put the mugs in the water that some of them make a cracking sound so I think that must be the sublimation coating failing which then allows the image to bleed. Will experiment a bit and post it here.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The cracking sound may be due to the water being too cold and the mug being shocked. The water should be no cooler than room temperature or even luke warm.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks again, that was quick where are you I'm in New Zealand its 9.30 am.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in Minnesota of the USA. It's 2:55 P.M.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi again, wondering if you can give me some more advice. Will I be able to use the same vinyl for T-shirts and window decals. I'm new to the T-shirt business and would appreciate any info you can giveme.

Cheers


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Owl, I have no experience with t-shirts, yet. However, when I do they will be dye sublimated.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Cheers buddy, all the best for the future


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

Two different types of Vinyl....heat set (T-shirts and so much more)and pressure sensitive (signs, decals...ect ect).


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike, have you got any recomendations where to buy them in Asia or do you buy from America.


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

America...not sure about Asia???


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

For the mugs. Stop putting them in water. It is not required. Set it on the table when your done.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I set them on a baking sheet with a small fan blowing on them.


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been experimenting with my mug problem and come to the conclusion my printer setting was the issue. I had the ink set for the wrong paper and high quality photo. I think this was leaving excess ink to sublimate.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Try just letting one cool without putting it in the water, then once it is at room temperature for a while soak it and see if you get the same results?


----------



## Owl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, I've been experimenting with the mugs since I placed the thread and I've found that it was the printer setting. Long story short there was too much ink printing on the sub paper.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Great to hear...


----------



## ramonchin83 (Apr 23, 2015)

How do you fix the fading areas at the bottom of a mug, i am using a press not an oven. I can´t make the full size print mugs because of it!!! I set my press very loose because if i set too tight the heat resistances marks appears.


----------

